# phytophagus mommy and her babies



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

this female produces large numbers, i thought the average was supposed to be 18-25, but she always puts out over 50 and put out 1 of 99 click the pic


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

clicking the pic doesn't make it a video but congrats on the large batches of fry :thumb:


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

maybe this one will work


http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd23 ... 300071.flv


----------

